# Building a Field Golden (Part VII)



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Go Rooster! How exciting! I can't wait to hear how he does in his JH test -- I'm sure he'll do great.

We're slowly working on learning the retrieve and just learning what Force Fetch is. This is a whole new world for us, but we're having fun.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

We did another mock "hunt test" today. A total of five marks, all thrown as singles, in heavy and varying cover and in rolly hills. I scored him with two B+'s and three A's.
I really liked how he challenged the cover and tried to hold his line in spite of the heavy cover and rolling terrain.

I have six days until his next hunt test. For then next four days, I have him working on initial blind drills in the mornings (nine bumper piles and then beginning the three-leg lining drill) and marking drills in the evening (stickman type drills and water marks). We are getting excited.

Kids are fighting, got to go.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

It was Natalie vs. Elia. Verbal squbbling only and peace is restored. 

All the dogs didnt even lift their heads from their slumber.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wish I could have seen your runs at Diane's house. They are great people and a perfect training property. Good luck in Glide. Is there going to be someone to video/photograph the tests?


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> I wish I could have seen your runs at Diane's house. They are great people and a perfect training property. Good luck in Glide. Is there going to be someone to video/photograph the tests?


That is an Unknown.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Just a short update.

It is now mid-August and Rooster now has two Junior Passes. He was the youngest dog to pass in both tests and I am quite proud of him. I have him entered to run a double-header in about 11 days. If he passes both, this will give him his title.

Through the summer I have continued to work on his marking and he is improving in both ability and drive. Clearly his confidence has increased.

I have been working with him on the basic blind work. Three leg lining drill and teaching the basic casts. He really seems to like the blind retrieve type stuff. He runs hard and just seems to enjoy it.

I am also introducing some basic double marks.

If all goes well, we will be aiming to run a Senior Hunt test in early November (Golden Specialty). For Rooster this would be on the fast track. Its only a goal... let's see if we can make it.


----------

